# Best fight of Elite XC Oct 4



## SensibleManiac (Oct 4, 2008)

I think the Radach vs Rua fight is going to be the best of the night.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 4, 2008)

It was definitely a hell of a fight... Radach should have ended it in the first, but gave Hua time to recover.  Hua almost had Radach submitted in the first, too... but didn't keep a grip on the foot!  Fantastic fight!


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 4, 2008)

Kimbo look disappointed not being able to fight Shamrock


----------



## Archangel M (Oct 4, 2008)

Shields/Daley and the Carano/Kobald were 2 good ones.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Oct 5, 2008)

The Carano/Kobold fight was pretty good.


----------



## Archangel M (Oct 5, 2008)

sgtmac_46 said:


> The Carano/Kobold fight was pretty good.


 
That woman has some mad hand skills. That was the first time I watched a female match and have to say I was impressed. Id like to see if her ground game matches her stand-up.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 5, 2008)

sgtmac_46 said:


> The Carano/Kobold fight was pretty good.




*That was an interesting fight.*  Carano finally came in and made weight so she was not eight or more pounds heavier than her opponent.  Kobold definitely wanted to be close and get to the ground and Carano defended it well for the most part.  Carano is good and it was good to see her finally tested some and they let them fight unlike here last fight when the other lady got a small cut and they stopped the fight.  It was nice to see the ref let them really get after it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Carano does though need to work that ground game.  For the brief time on the ground that they were there Kobold dominated.  If the bell had not save Carano at one point the fight may have had a different out come.


----------



## Brian S (Oct 5, 2008)

I think Cobold needs to work on all aspects of her game. She tried endlessly to take Carano down and basically wore herself out. Her whole standup game consists of ducking her head and windmilling it,lol. I'm surprised Gina didn't pick her apart before the end.

 This is Kimbo's 3rd loss and I never saw the big deal about him anyway. The kid he fought was scared and got a lucky clip on Kimbo's glass jaw while backpeddling and dropped him. He threw more wild punches and only one landed flush,but that was enough for Kimbo. Did you see him try to take the ref down? lol Good,free fights!


----------



## Archangel M (Oct 5, 2008)

Kimbo was obviously out of the fight when he rolled onto his back, his limbs were out stiff and he was making no attempt to protect his head..it was over and the ref was right to call it.


----------



## AceHBK (Oct 5, 2008)

What got me was that yes Seth caught Kimbo but when Kimbo hit the ground Seth didn't really hit him with any flush punches.  It looked like only 2 out of all of those punches acually hit Kimbo while he was on the ground.  I wish the ref would have let it go on just a little bit longer.

Kimbo couldn't handle the loss because when it came to the post fight interview in the ring he refused to talk about it.  Only wanted to promote his party.  If you can stand and talk after a win, stand and talk after a loss.

AMAZING how Seth got the shot but not Andrei Arlovski!!!!  Elite must have felt Seth was the easy win of course and that ended up not being the case.

Below is what Arlovski had to say....

_"I will fight anybody," Arlovski said. "I was ready to fight Kimbo when Shamrock got hurt." _


----------



## Archangel M (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah. I was hoping Kimbos first big public defeat would be an unquestionable pounding. All the same it was obvious he was seeing stars I have it on DVR and that "jab" really snapped Kimbos head around. Classic KO physics.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 5, 2008)

Brian S said:


> I think Cobold needs to work on all aspects of her game. She tried endlessly to take Carano down and basically wore herself out. Her whole standup game consists of ducking her head and windmilling it,lol. I'm surprised Gina didn't pick her apart before the end.
> 
> This is Kimbo's 3rd loss and I never saw the big deal about him anyway. The kid he fought was scared and got a lucky clip on Kimbo's glass jaw while backpeddling and dropped him. He threw more wild punches and only one landed flush,but that was enough for Kimbo. Did you see him try to take the ref down? lol Good,free fights!


Kobald needs to at least learn to change the game plan when it's not working.  With the exception of the last minute or so of the second round, all she really succeeded in doing was spending the round pushing Carano into the fence...  Sure, she pinned her to the fence -- but she couldn't take her down or do anything with it.

Kimbo...  not much to say.  I do think it was the right call from the ref.  Kimbo was down if not completely out; he wasn't trying to protect himself.  Could he have been given a chance to recover and continue (like an 8 count)?  Sure -- if the rules allowed it.  But Kimbo wasn't ready to go on right away, either.  Seth was landing a lot of ridge hands; they didn't look clean because they weren't jabs.  I'm not sure how many he really landed; the first shot did clearly do most of the damage.

I do give Kimbo some class points for not bad mouthing the ref or his opponent -- but he'd have made even more in my book if he'd actually talked to the interviewer briefly rather than stomp out of the ring.  (Anyone else notice the coincidence that it was a cut over Shamrock's left eye that kept him out of the fight... and Kimbo ended with a cut over his left eye, too?)


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Oct 5, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *That was an interesting fight.* Carano finally came in and made weight so she was not eight or more pounds heavier than her opponent.


Yes, but (much to the delight of dirty old men everywhere) she had to get nekkid to do so.  Hers was the only fight I watched all of.  I kept flipping back to the UFC reruns on Spike.  Gina does have to work on her ground game, but it seems she's beem training at one of Couture's chain of MMA gyms so she should be getting what she needs there.

As far as the Kimbo fight, I think the nail was hit right on the head when someone said that they put Seth in basically to feed Kimbo a win.  I liked Seth when he was on TUF, and figured he's beat Kimbo, but I thought it would take him longer than 14 seconds.


----------



## AceHBK (Oct 5, 2008)

The women's fight was decent

Im still not too thrilled to see women in MMA thouh.  Just looks weird.  (no offense ladies)


----------



## tko4u (Oct 6, 2008)

radach vs rua was awesome. btw, it just proved that CYBORG rules ALL!!!!!


----------



## AbsZero (Oct 7, 2008)

Hay here you can see all the fights:
http://fliiby.com/folders/9332/elitexc.html

I hope it's not forbidden to post links of the fights... No bad attentions, just for those who want to watch again...


----------



## SensibleManiac (Oct 7, 2008)

All in all it was a pretty good night of MMA.
I find the Elite XC to be putting on better and better shows.
The women's fights do run the risk of turning into a freakshow, but so far with Gina Carano and Cyborg you have some pretty good fighters there.
Carano's opponent Kobald was tough but lacked strategy and skill.
Shields fight was very good. Kimbo getting taken out quick was nice to see. 
I've never been a fan of hyped fighters and although he does seem to improve with every fight I still consider Kimbo to be more hype than skilled fighter. 
I feel bad for Arlovski, he was once one of the best and even though I still find him impressive I just find he lacks some of his earlier potential.

It's nice to see MMA finally make it to prime time TV.


----------

